# Greetings from North Georgia



## bessmiller

Hello! I jumped right in with a question in the kidding section and never did introduce myself. My name is Bess, and my husband and I have a small herd of goats up in the north Georgia mountains. Ever since I was a child, I knew I wanted to have goats one day. Our neighbors had pygmy goats, and I got such a kick out of them! So once I got a little older (as in 23, lol) I decided to go for it. My herd started with two adorable Nigora bucks (not the best idea--I know better now!), one of which has since passed away. We now have two bucks (one Nigora and one Nigerian Dwarf) and two does (both Nigora), and babies on the way!

I chose Nigoras because they are both fiber and dairy goats. I spin, so the fiber aspect was especially interesting to me. I am also excited to learn more about the dairy side of things--just ordered my milking supplies a few weeks ago! Whoop!

Anywho, it is nice to find a forum where a rookie like myself can meet more experienced goat herders and others who share my goat-love.  I don't think my husband fully understands it, lol.

Looking forward to getting to know you all,
Bess M.
bessieart.blogspot.com (where I blog about goats and sewing)


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
Love those cute multipurpose Nigoras!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Welcome from NH! :wave:


----------



## KW Farms

:welcome: We're glad you've joined us!


----------



## Sundancer

Welcome from Virginia :wave:


----------



## toth boer goats

Welcome ... :wave: so happy you are with us.... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Welcome from Colorado :wave:


----------



## Jessaba

Welcome!! Wow someone from my neck of the woods. I'm from north Georgia mountains too.


----------



## apachedowns

Welcome from Southern NJ :stars:


----------



## bessmiller

Jess--Howdy! I've seen a lot of people up here with goats, but haven't met any yet!


----------



## milk and honey

Welcome from Washington state!! glad to have you here. I started with Nigis last year as a newbie...(at 50) and I love them!! Milking is the BEST! I hope you love it too.
Good luck!


----------



## Jessaba

Bessie --I'm from Jasper, Ga which is not far from your neck of the woods 15 mins maybe  Nice to see someone from my side of the tracks! This forum is great and friendly...very much a family atmosphere :wave:


----------



## Lamancha Lady

Hello and Welcome :wave:


----------

